# Girls: what if you're stranded on an island with no tampons?



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

What if you went on a field trip with your class, and for somereason, the plane crashed and you were stranded on an island, and you didn't have tampons, or razor blades. What would you do? :um


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

I would stand in the ocean for 5 days :b

Seriously, I wouldn't care about a razor but without tampons a woman would just have to pull some MacGyver type moves and turn some coconut hairs or bush leaves into a pad. I still think I would just stand in the ocean though.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hopefully I would land on the same island as the professor is on in Gilligan's Island (skip - perrrr!). the professor would fashion some tampons and razors out of leaves and coconuts and such and then get right to work on that raft he kept putting off making, and get us off the damn island. there ain't no starbucks on there.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

KramersHalfSister said:


> *I would stand in the ocean for 5 days :b*
> 
> Seriously, I wouldn't care about a razor but without tampons a woman would just have to pull some MacGyver type moves and turn some coconut hairs or bush leaves into a pad. I still think I would just stand in the ocean though.


Sharks can smell a drop of blood from a mile away. Are you sure you wanna take that chance? The fishy smell won't help your chances either.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Sharks can smell a drop of blood from a mile away. Are you sure you wanna take that chance?


Oh yeah, I completely forgot about that. I wouldn't want to get snatched up like Samuel Jackson did :lol I guess coconut hairs will suffice.

I don't smell like fish by the way lol.


----------



## Alexis1213 (Jun 20, 2012)

LOL This is an odd topic.  I would either do what Kramers said, or I would just kill an animal and use a leaf and make the animals fur to make some undies.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

KramersHalfSister said:


> a woman would just have to pull some MacGyver type moves and turn some coconut hairs or bush leaves into a pad.


LoL...I think you're right. At least that's what I'd be trying to do.


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

and no deodorant.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

leonardess said:


> hopefully I would land on the same island as the professor is on in Gilligan's Island (skip - perrrr!). the professor would fashion some tampons and razors out of leaves and coconuts and such and then get right to work on that raft he kept putting off making, and get us off the damn island. there ain't no starbucks on there.


That's an episode of Gilligan's Island that they left out.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Dying note said:


> LoL...I think you're right. At least that's what I'd be trying to do.


Like that guy from Project Runway says, "Make it Work!" lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Who needs to shave if they are on an isolated island? You can just use an old cloth and put it between the outer vaginal lips. I do that with tissue when I don't feel like using a tampon. It's called a tissuepon. Sort of in between a tamon and a pad.


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

marokji said:


> and no deodorant.


My sister is always paranoid about situations like this. That's why she never leaves the house , she would always be like what if someone kidnaps me and locks me in a room and i don't have any tampons. Or "what if i was in a car accident WHILE having my period, and blood keeps coming out while i'm having a surgery". LOL. it's funny to know how you guys would think though.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

:rofl Lmao.


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

This is completely odd and only slightly on topic but... what do other mammals do when they menstruate? Assuming they menstruate (maybe it's only a human occurrence). That's always baffled me. :blank


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

JustThisGuy said:


> That's an episode of Gilligan's Island that they left out.


 keep an eye out for my forthcoming book, "Gilligan Confidential: Access All Areas". you don't know the half of what went on on that island.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Zaiaku said:


> This is completely odd and only slightly on topic but... what do other mammals do when they menstruate? Assuming they menstruate (maybe it's only a human occurrence). That's always baffled me. :blank


Cats go into heat and start rubbing their shiz on everything and making weird noises. That's the only animal I can think of right now.


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

Zaiaku said:


> This is completely odd and only slightly on topic but... what do other mammals do when they menstruate? Assuming they menstruate (maybe it's only a human occurrence). That's always baffled me. :blank


My cat licks the blood, i don't know man, it's crazy though LOL


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Somehow the lack of tampons and such wouldn't be a concern for me after having been stranded on an island.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

As somebody who was so miserable and uncomfortable during her period that she wanted to get a hysterectomy, and only just started using tampons a couple of years ago, and now sees them as God's gift to women, if I were on that plane I'd make d*mn well sure I crash-landed with plenty of tampons! :mum

Yes, I AM that woman you meet who, if you were to open up my humongous purse, you'd find that like half the volume is tampons, just in case. The other half of the volume is whatever book I happen to be reading. :lol


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

Talgonite said:


> Cats go into heat and start rubbing their shiz on everything and making weird noises. That's the only animal I can think of right now.





marokji said:


> My cat licks the blood, i don't know man, it's crazy though LOL


Okay, there ya go. The answer to all our troubles. :lol


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Why not just rip some cloth off the clothes you have and use that as a pad? Or leaves as someone suggested. And I think shaving would probably be the last of your concerns lol, how about survival?


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

i'm not sure about leaves, it's not really hygienic, you might get a bladder infection. Just saying.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> Why not just rip some cloth off the clothes you have and use that as a pad? Or leaves as someone suggested. And I think shaving would probably be the last of your concerns lol, how about survival?


That's not a very good idea. You'd be asking for an infection.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't use tampons or pads, i use divacup, which i always keep around just in case.

However, not being able to shave would really suck.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> That's not a very good idea. You'd be asking for an infection.


Pads do not go inside. So no risk of infection.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Talgonite said:


> Cats go into heat and start rubbing their shiz on everything and making weird noises. That's the only animal I can think of right now.


LOL! xD


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

weird woman said:


> I don't use tampons or pads, i use divacup, which i always keep around just in case.
> 
> However, not being able to shave would really suck.


I love that it's called a *diva*cup 

*goes to google what a divacup is*

edit: Just finished looking that up and I WANT ONE!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I have to be the one to give everyone the history lesson? Well, OK then.

In 1764 Lady Jeanque de Tampòn of the third house of Tampa in southern France grew her hair so long that when tied into a pony tail it would run the length of her back, between her legs and back up to her head again, which had benefits during her menstrual cycle that I need not go in to.

Women would simple revert to the method of the good lady Tampòn.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Pads do not go inside. So no risk of infection.


There sure is. Think about it, You are on a tropical island so it will be very humid, the perfect environment for fungus and bacteria to grow. Would you really want dirty leaves from the ground to be in contact with your intimate parts? I don't think leaves are very absorbent anyway.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> I have to be the one to give everyone the history lesson? Well, OK then.
> 
> In 1764 Lady Jeanque de Tampòn of the third house of Tampa in southern France grew her hair so long that when tied into a pony tail it would run the length of her back, between her legs and back up to her head again, which had benefits during her menstrual cycle that I need not go in to.
> 
> Women would simple revert to the method of the good lady Tampòn.


:lol Oh.. the mental image you create.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> the perfect environment for fungus and bacteria to grow.


Ugh!

This thread needs to stop. Period.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think dogs menstruate or spot while ovulating. Kind of weird. From what I have read most mammals do not menstruate. The lining of the uterus is just reabsorbed by the body.

Here we go:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menstruation#Evolution


> All female placental mammals have a uterine lining that builds up when the animal is fertile, but is dismantled when the animal is infertile. Most female mammals have an estrous cycle, yet only primates (including humans) have a menstrual cycle. Some anthropologists have questioned the energy cost of rebuilding the endometrium every fertility cycle. However, anthropologist Beverly Strassmann has proposed that the energy savings of not having to continuously maintain the uterine lining more than offsets energy cost of having to rebuild the lining in the next fertility cycle, even in species such as humans where much of the lining is lost through bleeding (overt menstruation) rather than reabsorbed (covert menstruation).[22][23] However, even in humans, much of it is re-absorbed.
> 
> Many have questioned the evolution of overt menstruation in humans and related species, speculating on what advantage there could be to losing blood associated with dismantling the endometrium rather than absorbing it, as most mammals do.
> 
> Humans do, in fact, reabsorb about two-thirds of the endometrium each cycle. Strassmann asserts that overt menstruation occurs not because it is beneficial in itself. Rather, the fetal development of these species requires a more developed endometrium, one which is too thick to reabsorb completely. Strassman correlates species that have overt menstruation to those that have a large uterus relative to the adult female body size.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> There sure is. Think about it, You are on a tropical island so it will be very humid, the perfect environment for fungus and bacteria to grow. Would you really want dirty leaves from the ground to be in contact with your intimate parts? I don't think leaves are very absorbent anyway.


I think there are more microbes in the ocean than on a leaf. The human immune system is not that weak. Not sure what women did before pads/tampons were invented. I think they just reused a rag/small towel over and over again. Not exactly hygienic... That's why we have the term to be "on the rag."


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

I would make another classmate cup their hands on my vagina and gather the blood. 

and......PROBLEM SOLVED!! ^^


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

We need to know more details about this scenario. For starters, is this an all-female group except for the one shy and nerdy yet masculine male pilot who saves all the women from attacks from wild boars, and then after a few days living on the island the women all get intense cravings for male contact and so, clad in skimpy, revealing jungle garments (having lost their clothes during the aforementioned boar attacks), they go to the male pilot begging him for the privilege of being satisfied by him, a duty he solemnly performs in order to keep up the morale of the group until they are eventually rescued? Is that the kind of situation you had in mind? This thread has great potential.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Leaves, bits of clothing. or just let it bleed out. Your more likely to die from hunger than to die from PTDs.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Squirrel--->genitals

Sawted


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I think dogs menstruate or spot while ovulating. Kind of weird. From what I have read most mammals do not menstruate. The lining of the uterus is just reabsorbed by the body.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menstruation#Evolution


Oh, good. I was worried there were squirrels out there menstruating off branches and some would fall on my head. :shock


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Rip some of the clothes or convert bra to two washable pads. before tampons and pads, even babies safely use washable cloth diaper in old days. Wash it with salt water and water, dry it with direct sunlight. Ultraviolet should kill most bacteria and prevent fungus.
Infection will occur if we have wounds or if we neglect hygiene, like not changing our undergarment daily. Natural germ killer is everywhere.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't think they would care. I think they would be more worried about surviving then if their legs are shaved.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> Ugh!
> 
> This thread needs to stop. Period.


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

:sus Um, idk what I'd do.
This is an actual issue for some girls. I vaguely remember seeing something on TV about girls in third world countries who have to stay home from school when they get their period. I assume it's because they have no tampons or pads?


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> We need to know more details about this scenario. For starters, is this an all-female group except for the one shy and nerdy yet masculine male pilot who saves all the women from attacks from wild boars, and then after a few days living on the island the women all get intense cravings for male contact and so, clad in skimpy, revealing jungle garments (having lost their clothes during the aforementioned boar attacks), they go to the male pilot begging him for the privilege of being satisfied by him, a duty he solemnly performs in order to keep up the morale of the group until they are eventually rescued? Is that the kind of situation you had in mind? This thread has great potential.


uh...what??? LOL !!! I don't know if the pilot would want to do a bloody women though. but yeah, maybe they will menstruate all over the sand, making the sands so sticky that they can build a sand castle out of it and they all live in there. And maybe one girl couldn't stand it anymore so she reached into her vagina and ripped out the uterus, then died. And this trend begins to spread among the women. Then one girl was pregnant, and she ate the baby after giving birth to it nahhhhh just kidding !!!!!!


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

marokji said:


> uh...what??? LOL !!! I don't know if the pilot would want to do a bloody women though. but yeah, maybe they will menstruate all over the sand, making the sands so sticky that they can build a sand castle out of it and they all live in there. And maybe one girl couldn't stand it anymore so she reached into her vagina and ripped out the uterus, then died. And this trend begins to spread among the women. Then one girl was pregnant, and she ate the baby after giving birth to it nahhhhh just kidding !!!!!!


:um :haha


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> That's not a very good idea. You'd be asking for an infection.


But people put their mouths to vaginas and mouths house so much bacteria! Not only that but the vagina is self-cleansing and slightly acidic, which helps to fight off bacteria I'd assume.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

:haha

I don't know - that's a tricky situation there. I would have to find some kind of container, maybe use empty coconuts?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

marokji said:


> nahhhhh just kidding !!!!!!


That's quite the imagination you have. :um:sus


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Lol this thread is something else


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Why is this thread in Frustration?


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Why is this thread in Frustration?


well blaziken, my sister is paranoid about being stuck in a place with no tampons, so i'm just asking for some advice from the fellow females. It's fun though.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't get periods anymore, so I have nothing to worry about


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

:lol I'm so not going to answer this question.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Be bloody and hairy? Lol what else can you do?


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> I'd kill everyone else on the island. Once they were dead, I'd fashion myself pads out of their clothes. Obviously after that I'd escape because I'm badass like that. Or my boyfriend would come rescue me.
> 
> ^ Seems 100% reasonable. :lol


Why'd you have to kill them for their clothes? :afr


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

A load of bleedin' nonsense in this thread.


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> I dunno, felt like the logical thing to do. I'd probably make a raft out of their bodies.
> 
> Lmfao oh gawd I need help. :lol


You could skin them and make pads from the hides once the clothing runs out!


----------



## SHYGIRLUV (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmm thts a hard one well i would deff tryt o salvage some of the wreck and hey i would get sum banana leaves palm leaves and get down and dirty on sum homemade products lol there a ocen so i guess a salt bath is better gthen no bath lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Or my boyfriend would come rescue me.


Yea... no.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's kind of gross how women in many countries don't use tampons much at all. In South America and in Japan they have zillions of pad brands but only like 2 or 3 tampon brands. Those pads must really reek in summer time....nasty.....


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Fine, **** you too. I'll kill you first beeeetch.


I'll drown you in your own pool of your period blood, ****.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Mannnnn, you just hope you're not on the island with me. ^_^


You forgot you're wearing this, silly.


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

You two make such a cute couple. :b


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Zaiaku said:


> You two make such a cute couple. :b


Less talk of them and more disturbing tamponless island chitchat.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Well, I'll have you know that I couldn't bleed that much without dying so your plan would be ruined. I'll cut your arms and legs off, cauterize the wounds, and leave you on the beach to be swept away to your doom.
> 
> Just kiddinz, we'd go psycho and kill everyone else on the island together. That's what true love looks like.


Then let's eat them... then proceed to **** and make babies and hopefully they come out looking like those cute *** creatures from Wrong Turn.


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

Jollygoggles said:


> Less talk of them and more disturbing tamponless island chitchat.


Then I think I'd just make blood drawings in the sand to try and call out an SOS.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, you're both very 'far out'.

Now can someone *PLEASE *sort the issue with what women would actually do. Civility is at stake here.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll call you... Kiirby lite.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Lmfao they wouldn't come out looking inbred. They'd be cute as hell, gosh. Even though they'd be 50% dirty Mexican. :cry


You should find yourself a white guy, so you know, your parents would approve. Wouldn't want to kill your KKK legacy, G. 

Also, we need to set a new record for how many bads we can piss off in a single thread. I think our record was like 4~ in the SAS crush thread back in March, lol.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Also, we need to set a new record for how many bads we can piss off in a single thread. I think our record was like 4~ in the SAS crush thread back in March, lol.


What are bads?


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

For starters I'd suggest they ask their money back on that field trip. Secondly I'd question why an entire class full of people left their homes without any tampons, that seems a gross oversight.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> What are bads?


Whatever you want it to be. winkyface


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Whatever you want it to be. winkyface


Dude you are so far out.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> Dude you are so far out.


I try


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

You remind of Bart Simpson when he used to say, "Eat my shorts". Bart's cool. He says vacuous things for attention and then he gets it.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> You remind of Bart Simpson when he used to say, "Eat my shorts". Bart's cool. He says vacuous things for attention and then he gets it.


You seem angry.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

You've misconstrued. I think you're a laugh.
I just can't do far out rebellious humor like you. My bad.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> You've misconstrued. I think you're a laugh.
> I just can't do far out rebellious humor like you. My bad.


Not sure how my humor is "rebellious" but ok.

As long as you don't become fixated on me like some other members on this forum then it's whatever.


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

The menstrual blood could be rubbed on everyone's naked body to scare off predators. Or used as a nice fondant for a raspberry cake. ^^


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wait a minute, wait just a hot bloody minute. On second thought, it would be better if I had no feminine hygiene products, for I am certain that wherever my flow landed, up would spring unicorns, mermaids - and mermen, the lost chord, the missing link, and many millions of this god particle everyone keeps going on about.


----------



## Reena (May 21, 2012)

No brainer, rip off my sleeves and use them as pads and wash them out in the ocean when they got too saturated. Then when my period blood chummed up the water, punch a shark in one of its eyes and bring it back to the group to eat like a boss.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Use the pad stash instead? I know, I know.... But you have to take extreme measures in extreme circumstances. :blank


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

This is interesting http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2012/jan/22/sanitary-towels-india-cheap-manufacture. The primitive methods can lead to infections.


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

Bloody and hairy....who would want to save us.


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

wow..people !!!!:sus


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I would entice a seal with some fish, kill the seal, skin it, and try to make some kind of lower body suit. The material is closefitting and elastic, and would be easy to wash and rewash.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

We need more threads about tampons.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm sure I'd find a way to improvise with the pad situation. Where there is a will, there is a way. I'd put up with being hairy because I am sure there are worse things for me to worry about. 

It is kind of funny how with shows or movies where women are stranded they are shown hair free, even if they have been stranded for a while. I'd like to know their secret, lol.


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

why am i laughing so hard at this thread omfg

I got it covered, though.










Checkmate, menstrual cycle.



mid20sgirl said:


> I'm sure I'd find a way to improvise with the pad situation. Where there is a will, there is a way. I'd put up with being hairy because I am sure there are worse things for me to worry about.
> 
> It is kind of funny how with shows or movies where women are stranded they are shown hair free, even if they have been stranded for a while. I'd like to know their secret, lol.


You mean women aren't completely smooth and hairless by nature? Blasphemy.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Nevermind that, I need painkillers!


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

KramersHalfSister said:


> I would stand in the ocean for 5 days :b
> 
> Seriously, I wouldn't care about a razor but without tampons a woman would just have to pull some MacGyver type moves and turn some coconut hairs or bush leaves into a pad. I still think I would just stand in the ocean though.


I just died. This is pretty much sums it up.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

KramersHalfSister said:


> I would stand in the ocean for 5 days :b


but then the sharks will get you.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

This thread is *bloody* retarded. *Period.*


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

Next time u get on a plane think about this thread and overpack on tampons and midol.
Problem solved-


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

Stuff leaves in a sock and use that as a pad.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Sea sponges!

Dunno if anyone's said that yet. Feeling too lazy to read 6 pages of period posts.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

As I don't menstruate I'd be like...  Funny thing is that in survival situations, your body tends to conserve energy and I'd be willing to bet in anyone living off near starvation conditions (lack of calories) menstruation would be one of the first things to go, especially if they're going to be spending time hunting and gathering food.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Somehow the lack of tampons and such wouldn't be a concern for me after having been stranded on an island.


Lol agreed. They'd be the last thing on my mind. Besides, tampons haven't been around forever, and women have survived without them.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Without a razor, I don't care...but any tampons or that...Maybe stick some leaves in my bottoms and hope it's not poison ivy or some crap? LOL. 

idk...Maybe just tear off a chunk of my clothing and use that...and attempt to re-wash in ocean when needed and hope no sharks come kill me LOL. 

If I was all alone, I wouldn't care as much although it'd be gross. If someone else was with me then...God noooo.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

If I'm stranded on an island, I doubt staining my pants with menstruation and growing out my *natural* body hair would be my major worries...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Rip out my own uterus.

I mean what?


----------

